# 52 Ladies Leader hub question



## Truckerjosh (Jun 17, 2018)

So my oldest project bike has what looks to be a zert for lubing the rear hub. I did some surfing but couldn't find anything really pointing to what it is. Rear gearing is skip tooth if that makes a difference.





Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 17, 2018)

Looks like it is just an oil port with a hinged cap.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 17, 2018)

New Departure oiler cap.if your bike is a 52,it's not a middleweight.


----------

